
Here's everything Tesla has done to the Model S' software since 2012 - dmmalam
http://venturebeat.com/2014/06/08/heres-everything-tesla-has-done-to-the-model-s-software-since-2012/
======
ghiculescu
"Creep Mode. This new feature mimicked the slight forward motion of a standard
car when idling, and could be toggled on or off by drivers."

I'm curious why anyone would want this? My understanding (based on a few
minutes of googling) is that "standard" cars creep forwards so that the engine
stays running when neither pedal is down - but an electric engine doesn't need
to do this. Is this just to make the Tesla seem more familiar to people used
to "standard" cars, or is there a more useful reason?

~~~
infinotize
If you are in heavy stop-and-go traffic you can slowly ease forward in a car
with an automatic transmission (no idea if this works with a DCT) by letting
up on the brake pedal, which is slightly easier and smoother than going brake-
accel-brake.

The same force also keeps cars from rolling back on a hit between when you let
off the brake and hitting the accelerator. Not sure if a Tesla would roll back
in that case, some cars have "hill" features to prevent that rollback.

Edit: "standard"/manual transmissions will move forward in gear but they are
not really meant to get going without gas and that would require a lot of
effort on the clutch pedal to move in slow traffic without gas/brake. I think
they misused the term "standard" and meant "car with conventional automatic
transmission."

